# Does Windows Vista Support DirectX 11?



## Ravenas (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey there,

I have a copy of Windows Vista Ultimate laying around... Can anyone tell me whether or not Windows Vista supports DirectX 11? Thank you.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks new just haven't used it in forever!


----------



## ctrain (Aug 12, 2011)

yes, but you need the service pack that adds it


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll download it np... not paying $187 for windows 7 right now.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 12, 2011)

Get the service packs you'll get up to date much faster than letting vista download by it's self.


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 12, 2011)

Ravenas said:


> I'll download it np... not paying $187 for windows 7 right now.



If it at all helps, you can get it on the egg for $95.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 12, 2011)

I would strongly suggest getting the windows 7 that he has linked to^ Thats the price i get it for at Wholesale price here in Australia :S


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 12, 2011)

Well... Firstly if I were to buy Windows 7 it would most certainly be on Amazon.com because Newegg.com charges me tax and shipping. I don't have any problems with Windows Vista though, and this is just a storage computer basically, so I will be running Vista in XP mode plus will have all of the graphics toned down! Thanks for you help guys and your advice/opinions. It is much appreciated!


----------



## theJesus (Aug 12, 2011)

Ravenas said:


> this is just a storage computer basically, so I will be running Vista in XP mode plus will have all of the graphics toned down! Thanks for you help guys and your advice/opinions. It is much appreciated!


So why do you need DX11?


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 13, 2011)

theJesus said:


> So why do you need DX11?



Because this computer has a backup DX11 card.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 13, 2011)

Ravenas said:


> Because this computer has a backup DX11 card.


How does that answer my question?  I see no reason why you need DX11 support when you're not doing anything that utilizes it.


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 13, 2011)

theJesus said:


> How does that answer my question?  I see no reason why you need DX11 support when you're not doing anything that utilizes it.



I may or may not play games on the computer due to its location in my garage. If you must know. Thus, yes, I have the possibility of utilizing DX11. 


However, the computer will mainly be used for storage, like I said before.


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 13, 2011)

theJesus said:


> So why do you need DX11?






theJesus said:


> How does that answer my question?  I see no reason why you need DX11 support when you're not doing anything that utilizes it.



Read your stuff, you come across as not very helpful, i dont actually know what you are even trying to ask?


He wants to know if vista can use DX11, someone else answered this already why troll or be a smart ass when their is no reason.

If he wants dx11 let him have the damn DX11 why should it matter to you? he doesn't even need to answer you...


----------



## theJesus (Aug 13, 2011)

Ravenas said:


> I may or may not play games on the computer due to its location in my garage. If you must know. Thus, yes, I have the possibility of utilizing DX11.
> 
> 
> However, the computer will mainly be used for storage, like I said before.


Alright, well that makes sense now.


Bo$$ said:


> Read your stuff, you come across as not very helpful, i dont actually know what you are even trying to ask?
> 
> 
> He wants to know if vista can use DX11, someone else answered this already why troll or be a smart ass when their is no reason.
> ...


Maybe I was trying to save him some time by pointing out that he might not even need it in the first place.


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 13, 2011)

The manner in which you went about it was rude. Thanks for offering you opinion, but try doing it with a different attitude.


----------

